# Belkin F5D6020 ver.2 WORKING with 2.6.3-r1 kernel drivers

## Werdna

Just like the topic says, I got my Belkin F5D6020 ver.2 pcmcia card working with the built in 2.6.3-r1 kernel's atmel_cs driver.  :Very Happy:   If you got to the point where the card is detected but not making a wlan connection, jump down to the /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts part (last thing to do).

The packages I used other than the kernel are:

pcmcia-cs 3.2.5-r1

hotplug-20040105

wireless-tools-26

And I downloaded the atmel-firmware-0.7.tar.gz from http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/atmel as the kernel driver says.

In my kernel, I have PCMCIA/Cardbus support and all it's sub-options built as modules(Although I think I only need the yenta one, going to test that later).

I also have Atmel at76c50x chipset 802.11b support and Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards built as modules (in Device Drivers->Networking->Support->Wireless LAN(non-hamradio) ). NOTE: You must select the Atmel at76c50x chipset 802.11b support option before the PCMCIA driver is shown.  I also did not include kernel hotplug support.

After that's compiled, you need to emerge pcmcia, hotplug, and wireless-tools.  Then, untar the atmel-firmware package and run the install.sh script.

I then edited my /etc/pcmcia/network.opts file to reflect my network settings.

At this point, if you were to start the pcmcia and hotplug scripts, you should have the card detected, but one light blinking, which means the card cannot connect to your wlan.

Last thing to do is to go into the /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts file.  The first thing to do is to go down until you get to the section that reads like this: 

```

# NOTE : Remove the following four lines to activate the samples below ...

# --------- START SECTION TO REMOVE -----------

     *,*,*,*)

      ;;

# ---------- END SECTION TO REMOVE ------------

```

And either remove or comment out the *,*,*,*) and ;; lines

I then went to the bottom of the file, and edited the Generic Example to fit my network.

I entered my ESSID, Frequency, channel, and bitrate variables (I set RATE="auto").  I'm not sure how many of these I needed to do, but I think at least the ESSID and Frequency need to be set.

Lastly, you need to get the MAC address of your card.  There should be a sticker on the back which tells you, OR you can start the hotplug and pcmcia scripts and just use ifconfig.  If you use the sticker, remember to break it up with colons every two characters.

i.e. 1234567890AB on the sticker would be 12:34:56:78:90:AB

Now, just substitute the MAC address for the last * in the line directly below the # Generic example line.  Using the sticker example, it should now look like

```

# Generic example (describe all possible settings)

*,*,*,12:34:56:78:90:AB)

     INFO="Fill with your own settings..."

```

Just start/restart the pcmcia and hotplug scripts, and you're done!  I've tested removing/reinserting the card, and rebooting, and it still works.  :Smile: 

----------

## reaz82

YaY!!!!!

This is good stuff.. all it needed was the ESSID and this thing is good to go.. I remember previously it detected all this by itself.. I guess it doesnt do that anymore!

----------

## nagoola

Hey,

since I am struggling with this card since about half a year ago this is finally good news. I actually remember having the blinking LED problem at the end - but then I gave up. Well, even though I already worked on it I cant really get to that point anymore.

Would you be so kind as to write a little compact post summing up the process of configuring the card from the very beginning?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Epikuros

Well I'm giving the kernel driver a try. Already tried with the driver suggested by the howto from House of Craig but as you can see from the earlier thread I made it didn't work.

Haven't got much results with the kernel-driver either though. With some brief testing(some hours). I get the one light blinking but get stuck in following situation. I'm using the wireless-ebuild from gentoo-forum so this might look a bit different from what you're used to. Got the same results with wireless.opts & network.opts but configuring them was more pain in the ass:

```

$ /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

* Running preup function

*   Configuring wireless network for eth1

*   Connecting to "Univ Helsinki HUPnet" (WEP disabled)...      [ok]

*     eth1 connected to "UnivHelsinkiHUPnet" in managed mode

*     on channel  (WEP disabled)

* Bringing eth1 up via DHCP...                                             [!!]

```

Although it says it has connected I doubt it. Only one light blinking. I can test it when I get home and see if it claims it has found a network although there's no (wireless)network there.

[edit: yep, it launches dhcpcd although there's no network]

If nobody can come up with any effective solutions I'll just march in to the store and buy some expensive card that at least is guaranteed to work.

If you need additional info some of it can be found in the link to the other thread at the top of this message although it contains deprecated parts

----------

## Epikuros

Tried to use the new wireless config with no greater success. Also tested the old pcmcia-driver i82365 but that didn't work at all. I'm quite sure that the problems I have are not related to the pcmcia-port though. Guess I'll just do what I threatened to do and buy  that new wlan-card.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chillmaster

I cant seem to get my card to be recognized at all. Followed the steps above to the T but its not listed in lspci at all.

When I run iwconfig it shows eth1 with the settings but there is nothing in /etc/init.d/

When the card is in both LEDs are lit and solid.

----------

## ballantrae

That someone would tell me what @#$@# card to get so I could do this without all the hassle.  Yes, I figured out how to get the Belkin working before, and I forgot how.  It's very frustrating now that I happen to need it again.

I just wish that there was at least one single card that definitely would work without having to drive myself crazy configuring the system to work with.

-ron

----------

